# Default Surround Mode?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok...with a disc player and a preamp processor that does Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-Master HD Audio, plus all of the legacy formats, what is the default audio for the newer movies encoded with Dolby Atmos? I'm guessing Dolby TrueHD?

How much audio (if any) are we missing by not having the latest audio processing technology?

Is it truly worth spending $$$ for the upgrade?

The Integra DHC-80.3 9.2 has front "Height" channels. I am not using them at the present time. Might these replicate Atmos surround to a certain degree?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oleson said:


> Ok...with a disc player and a preamp processor that does Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-Master HD Audio, plus all of the legacy formats, what is the default audio for the newer movies encoded with Dolby Atmos? I'm guessing Dolby TrueHD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good questions. 
Yes it’s Dolby trueHD+atmos.(or DTSX)

How much are you missing? Not a LOT necessarily, but the juice is worth the squeeze. It’s definitely more immersive. As in the past, some tracks are much better and use the format better. My system is 7.3.4 and the experience is better in every way than when I was using 7.3. 

Worth the $$$? Only you can decide but for ME, it was. 
No. The front height, pl-IIZ will not replicate atmos. Wishful thinking. Lol

Also, DSU and dts NX upmix legacy tracks very nicely creating playback that can be almost as good as the real thing. 

FWIW, IMO 5.x.4 is better than 7.x.2. It’s worth having four top speakers vs two, as long as you have some space between the LP and back wall.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Good questions.
> Yes it’s Dolby trueHD+atmos.(or DTSX)
> 
> How much are you missing? Not a LOT necessarily, but the juice is worth the squeeze. It’s definitely more immersive. As in the past, some tracks are much better and use the format better. My system is 7.3.4 and the experience is better in every way than when I was using 7.3.
> ...


Had a long conversation with a high end audio/video dealer about this. To make all this happen, we would have to "squeeze" over $5,000 from our bank account. 
That includes new speakers, AV Processor, Blu-ray player, another amplifier, plus professional custom wiring.

We both came to the conclusion that at this stage, the expense is not justified.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oleson said:


> Had a long conversation with a high end audio/video dealer about this. To make all this happen, we would have to "squeeze" over $5,000 from our bank account.
> 
> That includes new speakers, AV Processor, Blu-ray player, another amplifier, plus professional custom wiring.
> 
> ...




Wow. I’m going to say, no. It would not cost anywhere near that. What did he give you for a component list? Seems like this high end dealer saw you coming and wants to take you for a ride.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Wow. I’m going to say, no. It would not cost anywhere near that. What did he give you for a component list? Seems like this high end dealer saw you coming and wants to take you for a ride.


Integra Pre-Pro $2500
Panasonic UB9000 $900
Klipsch in-wall speakers $900 /pair
2 channel power amp $500+

Plus hiring my AV guys for a day to run custom wiring through the attic and into the walls. That will add up fast.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oleson said:


> Integra Pre-Pro $2500
> 
> Panasonic UB9000 $900
> 
> ...




Denon x4500 closeout-799
Panasonic ubp x700-200
IC speakers(don’t need to be klipsch, and don’t really need to be voice matched although these things don’t hurt). However even klipsch has some that are not 900 per pair. I used rsl c34e’s for 250 a pair and klipsch doesn’t make a pair that I’d rather have. 
IC speakers 500 for 4. 

With that AVR you can do 5.1.4 without an external amp. I would recommend doing that as it’s more immersive than 7.1.2. If you have room behind the LP and want to add rear surrounds, so that layer and add an amp for your mains. 
So now you’re at 1500. I pull all my own cables so I don’t know av guys or electricians charge. Even if you wanted to use stuff that costs more(often times ZERO benefit) there’s wiggle room and still much cheaper than 5k. Money doesn’t equal good sound. Proper setup does. 
Curious why the dealer said you need a 2500 dollar pre?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Actually I see you have a rack of amps. You can run the 4 IC speakers with the AVR. Done.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Actually I see you have a rack of amps. You can run the 4 IC speakers with the AVR. Done.


My choice in preamps is either Integra, or NAD. My audio system is all separates.

Certainly there are less expensive ways to do this. Just considering all options. My current system does just fine, minus the Atmos. We may just ride it out and see what comes down the pike at a later date.


----------

